# Pulmonary function cpt replacements



## tobieforte (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,

My computer system informed me today that 94720, 94240, and 94360 which are all PFT cpt codes were being discontinued.  My 2012 CPT code book did confirm this.  Does anyone know what CPT codes they are now using to replace these codes?  The CPT book does not inform of this info.


----------



## Jacoder (Dec 30, 2011)

My EncoderPro says: 

94360 To report, see 94726 or 94728.
94240 To report, see 94726-94727
94720 To report, see 94729.


----------



## tobieforte (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks so much Jennifer for your help!


----------



## cbuscemi (Feb 2, 2012)

*94728*

I understand that 94728 cannot be billed with 94060.  Can we add a modifier?


----------



## mallory615 (Feb 29, 2012)

*94726-94727*

What are y'all billing for Lung Volumes???  We do not do plethysmography in our office so 94726 is applicable to us.  BUT... our respiratory therapist doesn't think that 94727 is the method we use for lung volumes?!?!


----------



## alincoln (Feb 29, 2012)

I work for a pulmonary practice and we bill for both technical and professional components in the office and professional only in the hospital.

For lung volumes - in the office we have a body box and so use 94726.
In the hospital - based on which method was used we use either 94726 or 94727

I've educated the physicians to start including the method in their interpretations.


----------

